# Fuel Pressure Reg1 0089



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey guys, just recently I had the CEL come on and after scanning it, the code was "Fuel Pressure Reg1 0089". I did my fair share of searching / calling the dealer for info and therefor I changed my fuel filter/cam follower/fuel pressure sensor but the check engine light still comes back on. I'm completely out of ideas and stuck. Anybody with this issue that can shine some light on this? Car is out of warranty so I definitely don't want to take it in.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Yup, That is a common code that no one seems to be able to fix... I think... welcome to the P0089 club my friend...


vizi


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

viziers said:


> Yup, That is a common code that no one seems to be able to fix... I think... welcome to the P0089 club my friend...
> 
> 
> vizi


Lol. Car runs perfectly fine but it's unreal how their is no resolution to this. I called the dealer and they were clueless to what it could be after I told them of all the stuff that I replaced.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

Celisic said:


> Lol. Car runs perfectly fine but it's unreal how their is no resolution to this. I called the dealer and they were clueless to what it could be after I told them of all the stuff that I replaced.


I just got the same code the other day too! This is my second time having this code with in a year. Last time dealer replaced a thrust sensor and that seem to work for a while now It is back and am taking it to the dealer tuesday. I will let you know what they tell me. 

Derek


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

DM_MKV said:


> I just got the same code the other day too! This is my second time having this code with in a year. Last time dealer replaced a thrust sensor and that seem to work for a while now It is back and am taking it to the dealer tuesday. I will let you know what they tell me.
> 
> Derek


I appreciate the reply. Definitely keep me posted on a possible solution.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Ive had that code now for almost 1 1/2 years now with no resolution....lol



vizi


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

That's ridiculous! Dealer doesn't know the problem either.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

i only got this code when i replaced my pcv with a catch can setup

however , the catch can wasn't shut completly and it was drawing air into the fuel mixture causing this code on my car, 

found out it was my open drain on the catch can , closed it, never came back 

dealership replaced my fuel pump and cam once the code came up the first time

after that i still got the code, solution was to go check my catch can , that happened to be the problem on MY end

hopefully that will help you guys somewhat

as i would point you in the direction of the pcv or fuel pump, hope that helps


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it. I still have the OEM fuel pump but I have not experienced any power less since the code came on. I did change the cam follower but it seems like I need to get a new pump?


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

Celisic said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it. I still have the OEM fuel pump but I have not experienced any power less since the code came on. I did change the cam follower but it seems like I need to get a new pump?


 Just heard back from the dealer. They are replacing my fuel pump.:thumbup: I need to buy the APR and hope it never comes back.. 

Edit: Part numbers used: 1-k0-919-051-bh fuel pump, washer: 1-j0-919-131-b.. Pretty sure this is the in-tank one so maybe an apr wont help with this issue.


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

So the fuel pump is faulty? Awhh more money to dish out for poor engineering! I appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

Not sure they told me it could be a lot of things. So if it acts up again they said to bring it back.. :banghead:


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

I see, well my Check Engine light went away and after 300 miles it came back. It seems to be doing this cycle for the last 1k miles. It's rather frustrating since I'm about to take a road trip not knowing if it's going to break down on me.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

Celisic said:


> I see, well my Check Engine light went away and after 300 miles it came back. It seems to be doing this cycle for the last 1k miles. It's rather frustrating since I'm about to take a road trip not knowing if it's going to break down on me.


 That is when my started on road trip in the middle on the petrified forest. Had to drive for 300+ miles going about 50 with nasty fuel cuts.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

are you guys running any aftermarket pcv solutions? 

like i said in my post the reasoning for my fuel cuts was because my catch can was left open while running the car, a stupid mistake and small detail i overlooked 

if they replaced your fuel pump and you have a B revision cam, i can only imagine it has to be pressure being lost from another side of the system which can in turn be your lower pressure fuel pump, fuel filter (some people say this can cause that ) and also intank fuel pump but i beleive that could be the same as the lpfp, dont' quote me just trying to spew a few ideas and see if any stick


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not running an aftermarket PCV. I have no power drops at all and no misfiring/fuel cuts. Fuel filter is brand new. I replaced it literally 1k miles ago.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

Celisic said:


> I'm not running an aftermarket PCV. I have no power drops at all and no misfiring/fuel cuts. Fuel filter is brand new. I replaced it literally 1k miles ago.


 When I had this code I had nasty fuel cuts. I have a BSH catch can. Checked all fittings and plugs looked good. Maybe check all the sensors maybe one is unplugged somewhere throwing the code.


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

Definitely. This weekend I'm gonna go through the whole car and see if I can find anything at all. I'll keep you posted if I find anything.


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

ok well i am in the same boat has you guys. in the middle of a road trip. going from va to wa and now pretty much dont know if i can go any farther. i am in salina, ka. this sucks.


----------



## Mustang7302 (Mar 25, 2010)

I had this code randomly come up shortly after I picked up the car (used) at ~28k miles. Something I remember noticing about the car's performance before it came on was when I was pulling out on to a street from a stop, making a right turn, fairly easy until I was straight again then leaned into it hard while in sport mode (auto). The car shifted right as I started to lean into it and I could feel the car hesitate deciding if it should down shift back to first. It decided to stay in second but boost was very slow to respond and may have not built up at all considering how slowly it up to about 5k before I let off. The next intersection I took it easy trying to get a feel if anything was wrong as I merged up onto the freeway. A few minutes later I saw the MIL on but the car was running fine and as eager as always to make boost. 

Got home, hooked up my cheapy OBD-II scan tool the read the code and came back with P0089. Searched around google for it and suggested that it could be a inication of a warn cam follower. Considering the unusal shift and the car not shorting through it well, I caulked the code up to that and just cleared it with the scanner. It has been 3,000 miles since then and no MIL since.


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

I honestly have not experienced any power losses but that definitely is a crazy scenario. I changed my cam follower around 1k miles ago and It still was in good condition. That out of the way , I cleared the code but it keeps coming back on than turning off randomly and this cycle repeats constantly. It's so frustrating.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

Celisic said:


> I honestly have not experienced any power losses but that definitely is a crazy scenario. I changed my cam follower around 1k miles ago and It still was in good condition. That out of the way , I cleared the code but it keeps coming back on than turning off randomly and this cycle repeats constantly. It's so frustrating.


 what software are you on?


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm running the Unitronic Stage 2 file without fuel pump.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

Celisic said:


> Hey guys, just recently I had the CEL come on and after scanning it, the code was "Fuel Pressure Reg1 0089". I did my fair share of searching / calling the dealer for info and therefor I changed my fuel filter/cam follower/fuel pressure sensor but the check engine light still comes back on. I'm completely out of ideas and stuck. Anybody with this issue that can shine some light on this? Car is out of warranty so I definitely don't want to take it in.


Do you have access to a Vag-com so you can post a complete scan of the code/CEL ?


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya know i've been getting the P0089 code for the last 2 years and had changed everything but the LPFP... I changed to the APR HPFP changed the low pressure sender on pump twice fuel filter twice and now I logged my LPFP (block 231) and found that my pressure has been getting dangerously low 1.4 bar from 5 bar... Now I am heavily modded but not tuned near the usage of all fuel for the pump by a far shot... Actually I think if the LPFP IS bad on my car then that is the reason why I can't get a good tune.....

Sorry for the life story, figured you had to hear to understand where I was coming from...

vizi


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

piston said:


> Do you have access to a Vag-com so you can post a complete scan of the code/CEL ?


I don't have a Vag Com myself but I will try to get a hold of somebody locally to get a full scan.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

viziers said:


> Ya know i've been getting the P0089 code for the last 2 years and had changed everything but the LPFP... I changed to the APR HPFP changed the low pressure sender on pump twice fuel filter twice and now I logged my LPFP (block 231) and found that my pressure has been getting dangerously low 1.4 bar from 5 bar... Now I am heavily modded but not tuned near the usage of all fuel for the pump by a far shot... Actually I think if the LPFP IS bad on my car then that is the reason why I can't get a good tune.....
> 
> Sorry for the life story, figured you had to hear to understand where I was coming from...
> 
> vizi


This is what was changed on mine and seem to be running a lot better. Granted that is how it drove after they replaced everything else they thought it was. (they=dealer)


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

DM_MKV said:


> This is what was changed on mine and seem to be running a lot better. Granted that is how it drove after they replaced everything else they thought it was. (they=dealer)



I hear ya, I'm going to get a LPFP and install it and do some more logging to see the differences.



vizi


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

Best place to order LPFP?


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Celisic said:


> Best place to order LPFP?


http://genuinevwaudiparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214407



vizi


----------



## caudex (Oct 7, 2002)

I had this same thing happen to me on Friday. I was just starting my road trip and got MASSIVE fuel cuts left and right. I couldn’t get the car over 40mph, it was almost undriveable. I stopped at AutoZone and borrowed the scanner and got the P0089 code. The next morning I drove it home from a friends house and the check engine light went off and the car ran fine. I've replaced the cam follower less than 500 miles ago even though everything looked fine, so that shouldn’t be the cause . 

Did replacing the in tank fuel pump solve the problem for anybody?


----------



## handmedowndub (Jul 12, 2005)

*Any headway into this problem?*

I'm also having this same code repeatedly come up. Sometimes theres just a "soft" fuel cut that occurs at steady speed driving at very regular intervals (like every 17 seconds), then the car is in limp mode until it is shut off. Recently I've been having "hard" fuel cuts- the ones some of you have described as making the car undriveable. Car is completely stock, replaced the HPFP sensor, fuel filter, spark plugs already. The only constant I see is that this problem occurs for me mid day when it is HOT. I bought the car in November and didn't start having problems till june. Anybody else have similar findings? Car is also out of warranty, girlfriend is completely fed up with car and is done with VW  I need to fix this.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

handmedowndub said:


> I'm also having this same code repeatedly come up. Sometimes theres just a "soft" fuel cut that occurs at steady speed driving at very regular intervals (like every 17 seconds), then the car is in limp mode until it is shut off. Recently I've been having "hard" fuel cuts- the ones some of you have described as making the car undriveable. Car is completely stock, replaced the HPFP sensor, fuel filter, spark plugs already. The only constant I see is that this problem occurs for me mid day when it is HOT. I bought the car in November and didn't start having problems till june. Anybody else have similar findings? Car is also out of warranty, girlfriend is completely fed up with car and is done with VW  I need to fix this.



Log your low pressure fuel pump..


vizi


----------



## Yoda1 (Feb 18, 2011)

handmedowndub said:


> I'm also having this same code repeatedly come up. Sometimes theres just a "soft" fuel cut that occurs at steady speed driving at very regular intervals (like every 17 seconds), then the car is in limp mode until it is shut off. Recently I've been having "hard" fuel cuts- the ones some of you have described as making the car undriveable. Car is completely stock, replaced the HPFP sensor, fuel filter, spark plugs already. The only constant I see is that this problem occurs for me mid day when it is HOT. I bought the car in November and didn't start having problems till june. Anybody else have similar findings? Car is also out of warranty, girlfriend is completely fed up with car and is done with VW  I need to fix this.


Hi, did you figure out what was causing this? I have the same exact problem. Cam follower changed about 2k miles ago and this problem started yesterday


----------

